# Remote Controled Submarine



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

My girlfriend baught me a little R/C submarine for my birthday that she got at our lfs. I'm just setting up my tank, its a 30 gallon tall, and it doesn't have anything in yet except for 1" mystary snails for cycling. I know what your already thinking, about how stressed out the fish are going to get once they're in the tank. To be honest, I probubly won't use this gift once its fully stocked, but for now my biggest concern is the integrity of the tank. Of course...without seeing the sub you don't know how much force is has, but assuming its about equivalent to a large fish butting againat the glass,

is there any risk that I could create a leaky tank?

Has anyone played with one of these things before?



I can't say I'd use it when my fish were in there, but in an empty tank with some snails, its fun as hell.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

dimensions/weight/ speed... i mean im thinking like 6 inches... i doubt it would harm anything, but if i were you i would try my best not to contiunously slam it into the side of the tank... a 30 gall isnt very big... i mean if the thing is tiny (say like 3 inches) then sweetness... but if your playing with an 8 inch sub in a 20 inch tank i really dont see how this could be that enjoyable... keep the speed down on it and it should be fine... but be aware there is the off change it can hit the glass just right and pop it... you could always get something soft yet aqua safe an put on the nose... like a lil dob of silicone or something to keep the hard plastick from hitting...

oh and about fish... if its small enough im sure they will see it as another fish and prolly not pay attention to it as long as its not loud... you might have to watch them if they get curious and stick a fin in the prop...

pics of it in tank?

-me


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

The sub is about 3" long. Thats a pretty smart idea.. I was thinking maybe putting spots of hot glue on the parts that I think will most likely hit, the problem is it will most likely throw off the boyancy. I'll take a picture soon as i find a battery for my camera.


----------

